# What tool do I use for this?



## Hughman67 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have searched high and low to find out two things, 1. what is this type of texturing called and how do I do it. I have a 5" round brush and have been testing out different methods but have had no success. Any help would be apreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## akcajun (Dec 16, 2009)

thats a single crows foot thick mud...put mudd on flat board about one inch thick put crows foot on mud and apply mud to ceiling and repeat..


----------



## Hughman67 (Feb 17, 2010)

Akcajun, thank you. I'm going to start this next weekend.


----------



## Ron Franck (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, how did your texture turn out? Were you able to duplicate the pattern?
pictures?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

You could also make the same pattern by doubling up two pieces of cardboard 9" in diameter, poke a small 1/2" hole in the middle and wrap the stamp end with a garbage bag. Tie the end up with tape and use it as a handle. It's pretty ghetto but it does the job and doesn't cost you anything.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

To make that i get one of those long white brissel brushes, the one that are made with 2 clumps of brissels with a copper ring aroud the top, exterior plasterers use them for dipping into sand cement mix and flicking/splashing blocks or founditions for a splash affect or first coat to start rendering.
Take one of those brushes and put about 15cm of boiling hot water into a big bucket and carefully push the brush and move it around until its all spread out eveny on the bottom of the bucket pushed hard down. now let it cool but dont let the handle lean over to one side or it wont work.
Now once cool the brush will stay to this shape so tape it to a broom handle and mix up your ceiling texture plaster and roll it onto your ceiling with a texture roller, then take your brush taped to handle dip it into the texture mix and slap the ceiling with it repeatedlly and move it around.
It makes a great pattern and covers you in splatter, try it with thicker or thinner texture, and its called starburst. only roll as much as you can handle so edges dont dry on you or it will end in tears an paint the ceiling first with a good oil sealer. Have fun :thumbup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

http://www.fantastictools.com/p-397-goldblatt-single-crow-foot-brush.aspx


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I personally think it is like this myself

http://www.fantastictools.com/p-404-texmaster-shag-style-brush.aspx

11"


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> http://www.fantastictools.com/p-397-goldblatt-single-crow-foot-brush.aspx


Yep, it looks just like this, but with a handle.


----------

